# Brown recluse or wolf spider or huntsman spider?



## JeromeTabuzo (Jan 15, 2014)

here's a pic : ( my mother found it in the bathroom and i caught it , it had already eaten 2 baby superworms )


---------- Post added 01-15-2014 at 04:39 AM ----------

here's the pic: (the top one wont open)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/11954485774/


----------



## Alokin (Jan 15, 2014)

I would say a wolf but i could me wrong...and the picture isnt really clear...if you could take another one


----------



## Greenjewls (Jan 15, 2014)

really looks like a wolf to me, but I don't know much about spiders in the Philippines!


----------



## jecraque (Jan 15, 2014)

Like others have said, it's a wolf spider.


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Jan 15, 2014)

Thnx guys anyway here's a clearer pic:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/11963854594/

---------- Post added 01-15-2014 at 06:14 AM ----------

just a few additional questions:
1.how big do they get?
2.can i feed them superworm or mealworm as staple?
3.can i handle them or will i get bitten?
4.are they venomous and dangerous?
5.do they jump?


----------



## Alokin (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah its a wolf spider alright...and i think its a  Pardosa i just think...not sure though...i could be pretty much wrong


----------



## Hanska (Jan 15, 2014)

jeromeetabuzo said:


> Thnx guys anyway here's a clearer pic:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/11963854594/
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-15-2014 at 06:14 AM ----------
> ...


Looks like a wolf to me too, won't guess on the genus though.

1.hard to say not knowing the species. Something between 1 to 10cm LS
2.I'd say yes but mealworms aren't the best food for anything. They're like McInsect.
3.wolfs tend to be fast but usually not very bity.
4.no wolf spider has medically signifigant venom.
5.not that I know. But they do run like the wind

I'm no expert so don't use the above as the bible.


----------



## Alokin (Jan 15, 2014)

Hanska said:


> Looks like a wolf to me too, won't guess on the genus though.
> 
> 1.hard to say not knowing the species. Something between 1 to 10cm LS
> 2.I'd say yes but mealworms aren't the best food for anything. They're like McInsect.
> ...


well to be precise this is not true...1..they grow the bigest of the spicies i think gets to 4cm....2..meallworms are pretty nutrecious but my wolf doesnt want to eat them...i think they are tooo..slow for them they want a good hunt...3.they do bite...they can be handle or so iv seen and heard but they do bite...mine is sooo agresive.  just hanging my hand over him he threath postures and strikes the air infront.....4...The venom is not something to be feard but in some people it can caus a alergic reaction..which can cause sever problems...5.well..no...they dont jump  i mean..they pounc...at prey but they cant jump out of a enclosure


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 15, 2014)

Alokin said:


> well to be precise this is not true...1..they grow the bigest of the spicies i think gets to 4cm....2..meallworms are pretty nutrecious but my wolf doesnt want to eat them...i think they are tooo..slow for them they want a good hunt...3.they do bite...they can be handle or so iv seen and heard but they do bite...mine is sooo agresive.  just hanging my hand over him he threath postures and strikes the air infront.....4...The venom is not something to be feard but in some people it can caus a alergic reaction..which can cause sever problems...5.well..no...they dont jump  i mean..they pounc...at prey but they cant jump out of a enclosure


Well...,

to be precise and honest:

*You   Are     Wrong*

All in all and given the audience, Hanska answered the questions of the OP quite ok - nothing too bad with that.

I suggest you do some more research about things like "BL vs LS", benefits and drawbacks of mealworms as mono-diet for spiders and, in general about Lycosidae, before you try to correct other members on the board here.
Please don't get this wrong: me, personally, i've never been a "lycosid-guy". There are easily at least a dozen members present here who have more indepth knowledge and especially personal experience with this family, than i ever can claim to have. Nevertheless, even with my rather limited experience and knowledge about members of this family, it's easy to tell that you are rejecting good and sound given advice.

Regards,

Stefan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanska (Jan 15, 2014)

Alokin said:


> well to be precise this is not true...1..they grow the bigest of the spicies i think gets to 4cm....2..meallworms are pretty nutrecious but my wolf doesnt want to eat them...i think they are tooo..slow for them they want a good hunt...3.they do bite...they can be handle or so iv seen and heard but they do bite...mine is sooo agresive.  just hanging my hand over him he threath postures and strikes the air infront.....4...The venom is not something to be feard but in some people it can caus a alergic reaction..which can cause sever problems...5.well..no...they dont jump  i mean..they pounc...at prey but they cant jump out of a enclosure


Well the 10cm was a bit of but I belive a few Lycosids reach a ls on 7cm.
Mealworms compared to many other have a lot of fat but are low in protein.
They can and do bite but as I understand they(wolf spiders in general) run rather than bite. This may vary. I've handeled wolfies my whole life never to be bitten but only small specs.
And yes, you can have an allergic reaction, even a fatal one, but that goes for bees, wasps, nettles...etc. Heck, I even know a girl that's allergic to water. I mean nobody says peanuts are toxic.

EDIT: Stefan, thanks.
I'd say we are on the same line with Alokin, both are interested in Lycosids and to be honest noobs when it comes to spesifics. We're propably both here to learn more, him just being more 'loud' in lack of a better term while I'm more careful in what I post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hanska said:


> Well the 10cm was a bit of but I belive a few Lycosids reach a ls on 7cm.


Nope.

The problem is not with a possible leg-span estimation (speaking about Lycosidae in general, including all species) of about 10cm (4").

Some species may grow up to that size, maybe some even a tad bigger.

The problem is, that Alokin mistakens LS (=legspan) with BL (body-length). 

He is referring to "4cm" in regard of BL, not LS. To my impression he's only citing this very measurement since user Tarantula_Hawk mentioned it towards Alokin in his very own help-seeking thread about a Lycosidae.
Tarantula_Hawks remark, however, was clearly mentioned in reference to the biggest known european Lycosidae species, L. singoriensis.

To my impression, there is very much of language barrier included in his answer and to a lesser degree, also very limited knowledge about the family in question in general, hence my remark.

Regards,

Stefan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 15, 2014)

appears to be a trochosa species.  Not sure if those are present in the philippines, though..  It sure looks like it, though.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like a wolf spider, i'm gathering you get that by now so wont say much more, but lovely spider.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 15, 2014)

Sigh. H Carolinensus can get over 1 inch long, body, and over 3 inch leg span. Meal worms are reported all over the net to not contain a broad spectrum of nutrients and to vary the animals diet occasionally that is fed them. It appears that all medically significant bites attributed to wolf spiders were probably a different genera. IE, nobody has come up with here's the significant bite and this is positively the spider that did it.

There is a photo at the bottom of the page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_spider of one in someones hand that is obviously close to a 4 inch leg span. Remember horses are measured in hands at 4 inches per for the average man.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 15, 2014)

The Snark said:


> It appears that all medically significant bites attributed to wolf spiders were probably a different genera. IE, nobody has come up with here's the bite and this is positively the spider that did it.


Ohhh noeeeezzzz...

And what about Scaptocosa raptoria?   

(Snark & Venom - You two are well invited to just ignore this question) 

Amused,

Stefan


----------



## The Snark (Jan 15, 2014)

Stefan2209 said:


> Ohhh noeeeezzzz...
> 
> And what about Scaptocosa raptoria?
> 
> ...


Several wolf spiders have venom that produces certain effects when injected deep into specific body tissues. This appears to be decidedly different from the effects of the venom injected intradermally by the spider itself.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 15, 2014)

That's true, venom only inhabits body tissues, that may have different effects on many levels, that depends on how large the (fangs are) and how the spider injects it, Tarantulas have power on thair side makes it easier for OW as venom is higher, the same goes for NW T's but in potential lower doses, as for true spiders like (wolf spiders etc) that depends on the many (small numbers) that can inject venom into body tissues, that all said you probably dont care but its truly how it goes in venom strength to injection by any spiders.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 15, 2014)

MarkmD said:


> That's true, venom only inhabits body tissues, that may have different effects on many levels, that depends on how large the (fangs are) and how the spider injects it, Tarantulas have power on thair side makes it easier for OW as venom is higher, the same goes for NW T's but in potential lower doses, as for true spiders like (wolf spiders etc) that depends on the many (small numbers) that can inject venom into body tissues, that all said you probably dont care but its truly how it goes in venom strength to injection by any spiders.


This might be the reason us people in the medical profession gives injections into various places in a body rather than just sub-Q. It just wouldn't have been the same in Pulp Fiction to have slammed her little toe with Epi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 15, 2014)

The Snark said:


> This might be the reason us people in the medical profession gives injections into various places in a body rather than just sub-Q. It just wouldn't have been the same in Pulp Fiction to have slammed her little toe with Epi.


Sorry but im not in the medical profession, so cant give full specs on the strength of some T's/true spider venom, that said I only speek form my experience with NW/OW and true spiders, you know more than me so wont argue.


----------



## Alokin (Jan 15, 2014)

Stefan2209 said:


> Well...,
> 
> to be precise and honest:
> 
> ...


oK HERE goes nothing...i was referring to the BL(and for some reason i did not specify that which is my bad) and yes i was referring to the  L. singoriensis that i was told about but i did some research and from what i read i was left with the impression that  L. singoriensis was the largest lycosid.About the mealworms i agree i was wrong..i read a little more today about them since i am having problems with my wolf as well...but that is not the case.About correcting a member...hm...wasn't really correcting just saying that i think that that was incorrect..i didn't say mine was right..i just stated an impression that i was left with AFTER i had researched for a good 3 hours...comparing photos and texts.

Btw i don't want to seem aggressive or anything with this post I'm just clarifying what i wanted to say.I thank you for even taking the time to write this post i know i can be a little hardheaded sometimes so sorry Stefan.Also i did not mean to make a bad impression on Hanska i just wanted to say what i thought about the subject. Sorry Hansk if i offended you.But anyway About the venom yeah i gues you could say that (refering to hansks edit on his post)I just stated that about the reaction to its venom because maybe the person has never handeled spiders and could end up getting a bad bite...


----------



## The Snark (Jan 15, 2014)

MarkmD said:


> Sorry but im not in the medical profession, so cant give full specs on the strength of some T's/true spider venom, that said I only speek form my experience with NW/OW and true spiders, you know more than me so wont argue.


Worth researching: Infusion, diffusion and profusion. Aspects that affect the efficacy of a substance introduced into a living organism. IE, substance X is harmless or theraputic when introduced to Y but lethal when introduced to Z.
Pharmacology. The nightmare and anathema of many a med student. At one center of higher learning they have an annual tradition of burning Dioscorides in effigy.


----------



## Hanska (Jan 16, 2014)

Alokin said:


> Sorry Hansk if i offended you.


Nah. I've been 'round the internet for so long it takes a bit more to offend me.


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello guys , he started making a web , do wolf spider make webs? (it didnt eat today the abdomen is normal so i wouldnt worry), do wolf spider make webs?? and do they need substrate?

---------- Post added 01-16-2014 at 07:00 PM ----------

here's a pic of its enclosure:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/11989579145/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61718568@N06/11990416246/


----------



## Tarantulaking (Jan 16, 2014)

I've seen wolf spiders makr burrows in my back yard and they make a web tunnel leading in to there cave the ones I see burrow straight down and are kind of a different color more of a white and black 




Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silberrücken (Jan 17, 2014)

Captive Wolf spiders need some kind of water dish, kept full.


----------

